# Tastatur an Aten KVM Switch



## aiio (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine Func KB-460 Tastatur weder an einem InLine 60603I KM-Switch, noch an einem Aten CS1764A KVM-Switch funktioniert, suche ich nun eine neue Tastatur/Maus-Kombination, die ich am CS1764A betreiben kann. Da "normale" Tastaturen natürlich funktionieren, stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie weit man Richtung "Gaming" gehen kann und möchte.

Die Tastatur soll ein normales, deutsches Layout haben ohne viel Multimedia- oder anderen Hotkey-Schnickschnack. MX Switches sind erstmal nicht so wichtig (ich überlege von Rot auf Braun zur wechseln, muss aber auch nicht zwingend ein Cherry-Switch sein). Eine rote, weiße oder sogar RGB-Beleuchtung wäre schön. Ein integrierter USB-Hub soll nicht vorhanden sein, da dieser vermutlich das Problem bei der Func-Tastatur ist. Die Maus soll dazu passen und sich am normalen Design orientieren, auch ohne die ganzen Schnickschnack-Tasten.

Ich weiß, dass die Reidea KM06 am KVM-Switch funktioniert, diese gefällt mir aber auf Grund der fest verbunden Handballenauflage nicht, v.a. nicht mit dem großen Logo des Herstellers.

Ich bin natürlich die üblichen Hersteller schon hoch und runter gegangen und habe mir deren Auswahl angesehen. Die Frage ist immer nur: Funktioniert die Tastatur am KVM-Switch?

Hat jemand von euch eine solch gesuchte Tastatur, die an einem K(V)M-Switch funktioniert? Was ich nämlich im Endeffekt suche, ist eine Liste von solchen Tastaturen, die grundsätzlich am K(V)M-Switch funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2018)

Diese CS1764A ist aktiv oder passiv? Geht denn die Tastatur nicht mal dann, wenn NUR die Tastatur dran ist und sonst nix`?


----------



## aiio (5. Dezember 2018)

Der Aten Switch ist aktiv (der InLine war passiv). Wie genau die Tastatur funktioniert oder nicht, kann ich momentan gar nicht sagen - liegt alles zu Hause. Was allerdings definitiv nicht funktioniert, ist das für mich wichtige Umschalten per Tastenkombination.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2018)

aiio schrieb:


> Der Aten Switch ist aktiv (der InLine war passiv). Wie genau die Tastatur funktioniert oder nicht, kann ich momentan gar nicht sagen - liegt alles zu Hause. Was allerdings definitiv nicht funktioniert, ist das für mich wichtige Umschalten per Tastenkombination.


 Du meinst umschalten am Switch, so dass die Tastatur den PC B und nicht den PC A ansteuert, oder was genau meinst Du? Komisch, wenn das mit einer normalen Tastatur geht, mit der neuen aber nicht, denn an sich müsste im Switch ja der gleiche Befehl ankommen ^^


----------



## aiio (5. Dezember 2018)

Am KVM-Switch sind 2 PCs angeschlossen, um eine Tastatur/Maus an beiden abwechselnd zu nutzen. Das Umschalten kann per Taste auf dem Switch erfolgen oder per Hotkey/Tastenkombination auf der Tastatur (Rollen+Rollen+{1,2}+Enter) - und letzteres ist mir wichtig.

Eigentlich müssten die gleichen "Befehle" ankommen, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Kommunikation sich bei den Tastaturen doch irgendwie unterscheidet. Die Func KB-460 hat ja auch noch einen integrierten USB-Hub und man kann weitere USB-Geräte an ihr anstecken. Ich glaube, dass das ein Problem für den KVM-Switch ist, der ja nur eine Tastatur erwartet, keinen USB-Hub.

... ob man daraus jetzt aber ableiten kann, dass Tastaturen ohne USB-Hub funktionieren, glaube ich aber nicht. Die Gaming-Tastaturen haben so viele Funktionen, dass da sicher grundlegend etwas anders laufen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2018)

hmm, dürfte auf jeden Fall schwierig werden, hier jemanden zu finden, der diesen Switch hat und eine aktuell erhältliche mechanische Gamer-Tastatur, und dann auch noch diesen Thread bemerkt... ^^


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2018)

Also, ich hab eben meinen alten CS1782A getestet, dieser unterscheidet sich vom CS1764A im Grunde durch den 3DVision-Support (also 120Hz-Monitore über Dual-Link-DVI) und Anschlüsse für analogen 7.1-Sound. (Äh, falls wer Interesse am Gerät hat...  )

An diesen habe ich eine mechanische Tastatur von Roccat, die Suora-FX, angestöpselt. Leider funktioniert das Umschalten per Tastenkombination nicht. 
Gegengeprüft habe ich das mit einer Logitech G105 und einer Cherry 08/15, beides Rubberdome-Tastaturen, mit denen das wunderbar geklappt hat.


----------



## aiio (5. Dezember 2018)

Danke dir für die Rückmeldung! Schade, die Roccat sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus, die wäre etwas für die weitere Auswahl gewesen. Beleuchtung und normales Tippen hat aber funktioniert, oder?

Ich habe bei mir eben auch nochmals getestet. Die Tastatur (Func KB-460) leuchtet noch nicht mal, wenn sie am KVM-Switch am Tastatur-Port angeschlossen ist. Am Peripherie -Port hingegen leuchtet und funktioniert sie - aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, da dort die Hotkeys natürlich nicht funktionieren. Selbst ein USB-Y-Adapter für zusätzliche Stromversorgung interessiert die Tastatur nicht.


----------



## svd (6. Dezember 2018)

Leider verhält es sich mit der Suora, wie mit deiner Func.

Am rückseitigen USB-Port ist sie ohne Funktion. Also, sie leuchtet blau, das schon, aber sonst macht sie nichts. Vorn angestöpselt, kein Problem, aber sinnfrei.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es denn keine modernen und nicht zu teuren Switches, die dann vlt einen leicht erreichbaren Umschalter haben? Was musst du denn alles am Switch zwingend anschließen?

Und mal ne völlig andere Frage, falls du das weißt: geht denn der Befehl mit der Tastenkombination an den PC, der dann wiederum den Switch ansteuert, oder geht der Befehl direkt an den Switch? bei ersterem könnte es sein, dass es dann eben zwischen PC und Switch nicht klappt, vlt braucht man neuere Treiber oder ein Windowsupdate oder so?


----------



## svd (6. Dezember 2018)

Also, generische Treiber werden eigentlich nur geladen, weil der Switch ua. als USB-Hub erkannt wird.

Der Rest passiert im Switch selbst. Da gibt es eine Reihe Befehlskombinationen, um etwa die jeweiligen Video-, Audioeingänge und den USB-Port in beliebiger Zusammenstellung in den Vordergrund zu bringen, oder das Gerät zu konfigurieren.

Wie gesagt, mit den von mir getesteten Rubberdome-Tastaturen, die G105 ist dazu auch beleuchtet, geht das ohne Probleme.
Nur die mechanische Tastatur mag partout nicht. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob die per se zu viel Strom zieht, aber ausschließen würde ich das nicht.
Hatte zB an der PS3 mal einen Konverter, der mit Schnickschnack-Tastaturen nicht kompatibel gewesen war.

edit: Was ich noch probieren könnte, wäre, mit einer alten Tastatur die "Keyboard-Emulation" auszuschalten und danach die Mechanische anzuschließen.


----------



## aiio (6. Dezember 2018)

Das Umschalten passiert im Switch selbst, die Tastenkombination funktioniert mit "normalen" Tastaturen auch ohne das überhaupt ein PC angeschlossen ist... und wenn, dann auch im BIOS u.a. Betriebssystem-unabhängigen Zuständen.

Neben dem Energiebedarf ("Stromverbrauch") der Tastatur wird es sicher auch eine Rolle spielen, wie sich selbige am Switch meldet. Ich habe heute irgendwo gelesen, dass manche Gaming-Tastaturen sich als mehrere Eingabegeräte melden, um den sog. Rollover zu realisieren. Darauf ist natürlich kein Switch vorbereitet, die erwarten genau ein Eingabegerät bzw. eine Tastatur am entsprechenden Port.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2018)

aiio schrieb:


> Ich habe heute irgendwo gelesen, dass manche Gaming-Tastaturen sich als mehrere Eingabegeräte melden, um den sog. Rollover zu realisieren. Darauf ist natürlich kein Switch vorbereitet, die erwarten genau ein Eingabegerät bzw. eine Tastatur am entsprechenden Port.


  Ja, das ist so. Aber FALLS die Tastatur auch ohne Treiber am PC alle Funktionen hat, sollte dies IMHO an sich nicht der Grund sein...  ^^   Hast du das mal probiert?


----------



## aiio (6. Dezember 2018)

Im BIOS, keine Reaktion. Ich vermute, dass sich die KB-460 als USB-Hub "meldet" und das schon das grundsätzliche Problem ist. Ich bin momentan davon überzeugt, dass Tastaturen mit eigenem Anschluss für weitere USB-Geräte nicht funktionieren können. Die Frage, welche ohne einen solchen USB-Anschluss funktionieren, bleibt halt offen.

Ich habe nun eine Sharkoon PureWriter RGB bestellt und hoffe, dass diese funktioniert. Zumindest hat sie keinen Anschluss für weitere USB-Geräte und sollte sich somit nicht als USB-Hub "melden". Ich werde berichten, bin aber auf weitere Infos (Tastatur-Empfehlungen) gespannt... ich bin ja sicher nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem und die Nachwelt soll auch noch etwas von diesem Thread haben


----------



## aiio (7. Dezember 2018)

Schade, die Sharkoon funktioniert auch nicht - die Tastatur selbst  ist aber top.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2018)

aiio schrieb:


> Im BIOS, keine Reaktion. Ich vermute, dass sich die KB-460 als USB-Hub "meldet" und das schon das grundsätzliche Problem ist. Ich bin momentan davon überzeugt, dass Tastaturen mit eigenem Anschluss für weitere USB-Geräte nicht funktionieren können. Die Frage, welche ohne einen solchen USB-Anschluss funktionieren, bleibt halt offen.
> 
> Ich habe nun eine Sharkoon PureWriter RGB bestellt und hoffe, dass diese funktioniert. Zumindest hat sie keinen Anschluss für weitere USB-Geräte und sollte sich somit nicht als USB-Hub "melden". Ich werde berichten, bin aber auf weitere Infos (Tastatur-Empfehlungen) gespannt... ich bin ja sicher nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem und die Nachwelt soll auch noch etwas von diesem Thread haben


Sehr nett, wobei heutzutage vermutlich nur noch sehr wenige zwei PCs haben, die sie abwechselnd mit der gleichen Peripherie nutzen möchten - aber selbst wenn es nur EINER ist, der die frage hat, wird der sich freuen


----------

